# Recorded Shows(How to view my list of them?)



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi all, in the TV Stream under My Shows there is a statements at the top listing what percentage of my storage(Sling storage) I have used. In my case, atm that is 8%. But how do you see or find the list of what you recorded?

Thanks, John


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

As you scroll over them it will say 1 recording etc. If it does not say recording it is on demand. That's it on the Tivo area.

Open the Sling app on the Android side or on a computer and you can see and manage your recordings.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

schatham said:


> As you scroll over them it will say 1 recording etc. If it does not say recording it is on demand. That's it on the Tivo area.
> 
> Open the Sling app on the Android side or on a computer and you can see and manage your recordings.


''

Schatham, thank you for responding and I hope I am not being too boneheaded here: I go to "My Shows" in the Tivo Stream App on the 4K. I see my list of shows and for example I have set "Better Things" to record "New Episodes" only. Ok, now when I click on the "Better Things" icon in "My Shows" it takes me to the page where I can find "Better Things" and one option is Sling, which means it has recorded some episodes of "Better Things". And when I click on the Sling option it seems to take me to the recordings. But just following what you said above, when I highlight the "Better Things" icon in the "My Shows" area, it does not say anything about there being any recordings. In that area the only notification I have about recordings is in the top right that states: "Recordings: 8% Full". What is more strange is that when I go to the Sling website, it shows only having 2 shows on my DVR, neither of which are "Better Things".

Regards, John


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

jaselzer said:


> ''
> 
> Schatham, thank you for responding and I hope I am not being too boneheaded here: I go to "My Shows" in the Tivo Stream App on the 4K. I see my list of shows and for example I have set "Better Things" to record "New Episodes" only. Ok, now when I click on the "Better Things" icon in "My Shows" it takes me to the page where I can find "Better Things" and one option is Sling, which means it has recorded some episodes of "Better Things". And when I click on the Sling option it seems to take me to the recordings. But just following what you said above, when I highlight the "Better Things" icon in the "My Shows" area, it does not say anything about there being any recordings. In that area the only notification I have about recordings is in the top right that states: "Recordings: 8% Full". What is more strange is that when I go to the Sling website, it shows only having 2 shows on my DVR, neither of which are "Better Things".
> 
> Regards, John


They have not recorded yet. What you are seeing is what shows would be available to record. It is very confusing on the Tivo 4k.

P.S. Their are no new Better things, season 4 ended, so nothing will record.

I took some pictures in an earlier post. Go to post 13 and 15.
Does the TiVo part work for anyone?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

EWiser said:


> So you know I watch Apple TV using a vpn on the device. Let's you use British tv apps too.





schatham said:


> They have not recorded yet. What you are seeing is what shows would be available to record. It is very confusing on the Tivo 4k.
> 
> P.S. Their are no new Better things, season 4 ended, so nothing will record.
> 
> ...


Schatham, thanks so much for linking me to that thread. So Dan the Moderator and you clarified the whole issue. It is confusing the way Tivo has created the recording situation. Sort of freaky, that you and I both are recording and watching the same show "Better Things" and we used that show as our example. Thanks for making it clear that I was not being dense.


----------

